# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  فلم الرعب للكبار وأقوياء القلوب.......The EXORCISM of Emily Rose 2005

## MiSteR LoNeLy

The.Exocism.Of.Emily.Rose


الفيلم مترجم
الجودة: دي في دي ريب
الحجم :  212 ميجا!
صيغة الفيلم: rmvb
نوع الفيلم :رعب_مس _شياطين 

مصداقية الفلم:قصة واقعية 




 للتحميل بأقصي سرعة استخدم برنامج IDM v5.12.
 لمشاهدة الفيلم بدون مشاكل استخدم برنامج RealPlayer 11 Gold Plus Final.
 لفك الضغط بدون مشاكل استخدم Winrar 2008 Crystal.


التحميـــــل

يمكنك تحميل جزء من اي سيرفر و جزء ثاني من اي سيرفر آخر
____________________________________________

rapidshare
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/82090
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/82091
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/82092
____________________________________________

MediaFire
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/82039
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/82076
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/82087
____________________________________________

zshare
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/82037
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/82042
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/82089
____________________________________________

Fileflyer
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/82035
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/82043
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/82088
____________________________________________

filefactory
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/82033
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/82041
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/82077
____________________________________________

FileSend
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/82038
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/82064
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/82086
____________________________________________

SendSpace
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/82036
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/82056
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/82083
____________________________________________

megaupload
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/82034
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/82053
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/82078
____________________________________________

ifile
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/82040
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/82067
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/82085
_______________________


احذر كل الاعضاء من هم ضعفاء القلوب من مشاهدة هاذا الفلم وخاصة الاناث لما يحتويه من مشاهد  مروعة  وخاصة  مشاهد جلوس الشاهدين في المحكمة .........

----------


## محمد العزام

:Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## makena

مشكوووووووورررررررررررررررررررر خوووييييييييييييييييي

----------


## makena

بارك الله فيييييييييككككككككككك

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

you 2

----------


## منيرة الظلام

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## العالي عالي

فلم جميل وحلو كتير

----------


## zwawa

chokran

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

3afwaan

----------


## sweet02

مرسييييييي

----------


## علي العزايزه

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## علي العزايزه

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## علي العزايزه

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## محمد قسه

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## رعد العقول

مشكور بس مش عارف احمله بليزززززززززززززززززززززززززززز ساعدني

----------


## بومبارك

شكرا وماقصرت

----------


## حفضفض

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## eng_eman_2009

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------

